# Siliconing a tank



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this is where this thread should go, but anyway...
I just acquired a 29 gallon that had a rodent in it so the silicone is chewed a bit. I'm pretty sure it still holds water, but I don't trust it. Once I'm home for college from the summer I'll test it. The silicone is good condition otherwise, but my question is, can I just recoat it with silicone since what's already there is still good? Or do I have to completely redo it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just take a razor and cut the old silicone out, do not go between the glass, clean well and wipe with alcahol let dry. If you want a clean line, use some blue painters tape and mark each seam on both sides. run bead of silicone, then take a plastic spoon to press with while running down the seam. Pull off tape and let dry for 48 hours.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the plastic spoon idea, I just use my finger.


----------

